# Any fellow Stoeger turkey hunters out there?



## superman1275 (Mar 7, 2017)

I've got the stoeger 3000. What's the best choke & shot to use?


----------



## bowguy12 (Mar 7, 2017)

I have a 3000 also Kicks .660 and longbeard 3 in. #5  dous the trick.


----------



## BAILS_DEEP (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm very interested in this thread. I'm still using the factory turkey choke with fairly good results.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 7, 2017)

Just bought one for $350 in max 5 with 9 chokes. Looking forward to shooting it.


----------



## Bwright (Mar 7, 2017)

Ive been shooting my factory choke with hornady magnum blend #5's. No problems yet. The m3000 is 6 for 6


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 8, 2017)

I've had the m3500, m3000 and now the m3020. I use a Jebs .560 and tss in the 20 gauge. I shot Mag Blends with a original Jellyhead choke in the 12 gauges. Don't overlook the factory choke either. My buddy had good results with it.


----------



## jarhead 44 (Mar 8, 2017)

I have the m3500 and I have no problem with the long beard .660 choke and long beards number 5s.


----------



## UpstateFishing (Mar 8, 2017)

The stock choke patterns very well with Winchester Super X #5's. 

My personal pick would be the Jeb's .650 with Longbeard XR #6's.

I have a Jeb's .660 on another Benelli Mobil choked gun and it shoots lights out at close range out to 60 with Longbeard XR #6 moving at 1050 fps. I didn't pattern my M3500 with it before I sold the gun though.


----------



## superman1275 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bwright said:


> Ive been shooting my factory choke with hornady magnum blend #5's. No problems yet. The m3000 is 6 for 6



What kinda range do you have with that combo?


----------



## Caseypatton (Mar 8, 2017)

I have the Carlson longbeard xr in mine and that thing is mean crazy tight


----------



## bshadrick (Mar 8, 2017)

I have the 2000 model stooger I us a kicks gobbling thunder .655 choke tube


----------



## brobi9 (Mar 8, 2017)

sumtoy choke and hevi-13 #7's is as good as it gets


----------



## sman (Mar 9, 2017)

I pulled the trigger on an Osceola Saturday at 30 yards and learned an important lesson. Click.  Make sure the bolt closes. I missed after the birds started running around everywhere. Then nicked one and dropped him at 64 steps with the factory choke and tss. 20 gauge. Not the shot I wanted to take but felt I needed to try since he was hit. I would have rather the gun go bang when they were at 30.


----------

